# Roadster Wire Wheel Founder



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

The founder of Roadster Wire Wheel and a very close friend of mine passed away yesterday morning. Rest in Piece Ray Marchisset


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

RIP... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

RIP


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Any pics of the man?
Love his wheels.....got 4 sets.
RIP..................... :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well they say it happens in 3s. owner of gypsy rose, then founder of roadster.

i love roadster wheels. rip


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

I was lucky enough to deal with him once was a great guy and went outta his way to ship me some wires to canada for a amazing deal.. sad news ......

RIP RAY :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

GREAT RIMS!!! RIP


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

I POSTED THIS ON MY TOPIC YESTERDAY ME AND RAY WERE REAL REAL CLOSE I WAS SUPPOSED TO MEET HIM AROUND THE TIME IT HAPPENED 

HE WAS A GOOD MAN WITH A GOOD HEART HE WILL BE TRULY MISSED 

REST IN PIECE RAY


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

RIP


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

rip :angel: 

he will be remembered with his legendary wheels


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Descanse en paz


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

R.I.P "Mr.Roadster" :angel:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Dayum another lowrider legend :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Through his wheels, his legacy will live on......................... :angel:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

true^


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tough man


----------



## anythingonwhlz (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont know this man
But he had a great product
May he rest in Peace


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Rest in peace Ray ....you are a legend and will be missed


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Damn, sad stuff man. All roadster owners should go give their wheels an excellent cleaning and cruise for the homie this weekend!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Feb 4 2011, 04:41 PM~19789681
> *Damn, sad stuff man. All roadster owners should go give their wheels an excellent cleaning and cruise for the homie this weekend!
> *


mine are shined up and ready for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Feb 4 2011, 04:41 PM~19789681
> *Damn, sad stuff man. All roadster owners should go give their wheels an excellent cleaning and cruise for the homie this weekend!
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WENT TO SAY GOOD BYE TO MY BUDDY RAY YESTERDAY MAN HE WILL BE MISSED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I knew ray for over 20years. Rest in peace! you are a legend and will be missed


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Feb 9 2011, 11:49 AM~19827314
> *I knew ray for over 20years.  Rest in peace! you are a legend and will be missed
> *



:0


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

RIP


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

My 1st set of wires were roadsters, still got em' 15 years later. might have to shine em up 2night! :angel:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 1, 2010)

RIP


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

only met him one time. a friend of mine knew him and used to work for him. dude was pretty cool and gave me some great prices on parts when i went out to their warehouse.


RIP.


----------

